# The end is near



## Caroline (Nov 15, 2015)

If anyone has been following my recent posts about hubby you will know he has been unwell for a while and came home from the hospice on November 5th.. Since he came home the deterioration has been quite rapid. We have been having nurses in daily and nightly to administer pain relief and for the last couple of days hubby has been asleep most of the time. At least he is not in pain.

Anyway the district nurse who came in this afternoon told me as gently as she could it was only a matter of days (2 or 3 at most) before hubby passes from this world to the next, She was lovely and kind and said she was sorry she had to be blunt but it was better than skirting the issue and I know she is right.

I am feeling a bit weepy but I know it will be a release and having been married for 34 years, I have a lot of happy memories to hang on to and two lovely boys who also need me. Life has to go on and move forward.

Thanks for listening, I will keep you updated.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my dear friend, I am so sorry to hear this  Sending you my sincerest best wishes, take care.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm very sad to read your post and am thinking of you all x


----------



## Amigo (Nov 15, 2015)

Reading this with deep sadness Caroline and sending massive supportive best wishes to you and your lovely boys that you find the strength during this sad and difficult time. I hope your husband has all the nursing support necessary to keep him peaceful and pain free. 

Thinking of you x


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thinking of you Caroline, I hope it's as peaceful as possible. X


----------



## Bloden (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh how sad, Caroline. Thinking of you and your family...


----------



## Robin (Nov 16, 2015)

Caroline, I'm very sorry to hear this, I am thinking of you and your boys.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words. The end came rather sooner than the nurse said or we expected, and hubby passed earlier this morning. It was peaceful and pain free. We are currently waiting for the doctor to come and certify the death.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, take care.


----------



## Barb (Nov 16, 2015)

So sad to hear your news. Sending support for you and your boys.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 16, 2015)

Caroline I'm so sorry to hear this. Warmest wishes and love to you and you boys.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, Caroline though I'm glad it was peaceful and pain free. Thinking of you and your family today x


----------



## casey (Nov 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss Caroline, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your boys.x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss Caroline, ((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) Will be thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss Carolyn. I admire the bravery you have shown through these difficult times, there is no shame in shedding your tears, you said you have many good times to remember, treasure them with your boys.
My deepest sympathy to you and your family.

God saw him getting tired
And a cure was not to be
So he put his arms around him
And whispered come to me


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2015)

ukjohn said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Carolyn. I admire the bravery you have shown through these difficult times, there is no shame in shedding your tears, you said you have many good times to remember, treasure them with your boys.
> My deepest sympathy to you and your family.
> 
> God saw him getting tired
> ...


Thank you to everyone, it is a relief as he had been in a lot of pain and wasn't completely with s for the last few days.

UKJohn, I love the poem thank you


----------



## Amigo (Nov 16, 2015)

Sending massive condolences and a warm hug Caroline x


----------



## KateR (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry Caroline. He is at peace now.
I love the poem John. Thank you.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, Caroline, but relieved to hear his suffering is over. My thoughts are with you all.

Lovely post, John.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Caroline but glad for his sake that he's at peace now. My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Robin (Nov 16, 2015)

So sorry, Caroline, thinking of you and your boys.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your good wishes. We are getting things in hand and getting stuff sorted out. We seem to have done a lot this morning with doctors and nurses in and out. We now have to get on with things. The local charity shops will be happy with donations.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 16, 2015)

so sorry to hear this you are in my thoughts and prayers love and hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Riri (Nov 16, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your sad news. Thinking of you and your family


----------



## trophywench (Nov 16, 2015)

Still a shock, even though you know very well what the outcome will be.

Just {{{Hugs}}} Caroline.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 16, 2015)

I am truely sorry for your loss Caroline. This poem helped my mum and i when we lost my dad. 


If i should go before you do,
If i depart ahead of you
If i should sleep and not awake
I pray your dear heart would not ache.

If you call my name and i answer not,
If you seek my face and i don't respond,
If you long for me and i appear not
I pray you find comfort in this thought

"I may be gone but not forever,
one day again we'll be together
Live your life with your usual zeal
face each day with renewed will.

For we meet to part and we part to meet
things can change in a heartbeat
Do not therefore be downcast
for one day we'll be reunited at last.

If i should go before you do
Live the life ahead of you
why should life stop because i am gone?
Life is for living and you must carry on.
Strengthen yourself, my precious one
We'll meet again, one blessed morn"


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2015)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Caroline {{{HUGS}}} Take care.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Still a shock, even though you know very well what the outcome will be.
> 
> Just {{{Hugs}}} Caroline.


you're right. The nurse told me yesterday afternoon it would be two ort here days, no longer, so although it was expected, I didn't expect it this morning


----------



## newbs (Nov 16, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  Thinking of you and your boys.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2015)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I am truely sorry for your loss Caroline. This poem helped my mum and i when we lost my dad.
> 
> 
> If i should go before you do,
> ...


This is brilliant and the last verse is what I have said to others in the same position or words to that effect.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 16, 2015)

Sending my condolences to you and family Caroline. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Annette (Nov 16, 2015)

Caroline, I'm really sorry to hear your news, and I send all my thoughts winging their way to you and your family.
You mustn't forget, in this time of upset, to look after yourself. Make sure you give yourself time to see to your own needs as well as trying to sort everything and everyone else out around you.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss Caroline and I'm sending you lots of {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} X


----------



## Monica (Nov 16, 2015)

So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## shirl (Nov 16, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss Caroline, take care of yourself, much love to you all, Shirl x


----------



## Redkite (Nov 16, 2015)

Caroline, so sorry to hear your sad news, even though it was expected.  I'm glad your husband was able to be at home and free of pain when he passed away.  I will be thinking of you and your sons.  xx


----------



## topcat123 (Nov 16, 2015)

so sorry to hear of your loss my thoughts with you and your family  x


----------



## Bessiemay (Nov 20, 2015)

My condolences Caroline to you and your family. Being expected does not make it any easier when the time comes. Take care of yourself and your boys and I pray that you will get through this busy period with peace in your heart.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Because hubby was so ill and had been in a lot of pain it is a relief for all of us, although we do miss him. When the pain was at its worst and I had to call for help I felt terrible watching him suffer knowing I needed to get someone in and we had to wait our turn.


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry Caroline, but glad it was peaceful.  I'm thinking of you and your family X


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 21, 2015)

I too am very sorry to hear of your loss.  I am sending you love and caring thoughts. xx


----------



## Caroline (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you all for your thoughts and wishes. We are trying to carry on as normal because life goes on.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 22, 2015)

Best wishes to you and your family Caroline.  You're right, life does go on but you have your happy memories and your boys and they will always be with you.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 22, 2015)

Thinking for both of you. All the best wishes.


----------



## Cat1964 (Nov 22, 2015)

Caroline, just caught up on this. Sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers to you and your family x


----------

